# alternator



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

do you have to pull the whole motor on a b12 1990 nissan sentra just to replace the alternator?


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

No, most certainly not.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

No!


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

No there is like 4 bolts you have to remove and it should pop right off


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

have you got ripoff or wath ??


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

yeah i notice the 4 bolts......so all i need to do is rip off the other one and just hook up all the wires in the same spot and hook it up the the fan belt? is it really that simple?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

gophrsplatter said:


> *yeah i notice the 4 bolts......so all i need to do is rip off the other one and just hook up all the wires in the same spot and hook it up the the fan belt? is it really that simple? *


Pretty much. Just remeber to disconnect the battery before you start working.


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

can anyone direct me on how to remove the hoses that are in the way.....a couple are to the radiator and i'm afraid coolant will go everywhere if i pull a hose off.......any advice?


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

just wait till the motor's cool, crimp off the hose toward the end that you'll be removing, and unscrew the hose clamp with your other hand. Have a bucket or other container ready to pour the fluid into, only about a half pint or so should come out. Put a rag in the end of the hose to keep it from leaking. (Keep your pets inside so they dont drink spilled fluid). Any other vacuum hoses you should just mark so you remember where they go and then pull them off their fittings with a pair of pliers. Then undo the 3 or 4 bolts holding on the alternator. The belt will go limp when you free the alternator. There should be a power cable going to the alternator from the battery and a ground wire. Disconnect these after unhooking the battery. Take of the alternator and enjoy.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

are you sure those hose arnt AC ones ???... i cant think of any radiator hose that passes there !!... and AC, you dont want to pull those off !!!!!!!


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

one hose i know for sure it is to the radiator...the other one might be for the ac.....it is a small steel pipe that runs in front of the radiator and there are a couple more hoses i don't know what they are for......why shouldn't i pull the ac hose?


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

The AC hose has R-12 refrigerant in it which is very harmful toxic (and bad for the O-Zone), you have to have a special licence to be able to repair and recharge AC systems. If they're solid pipes, it's AC


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

even tough, ive never had to unplug anything but the wires that actually plug into the alternator to get it out ... you shouldnt have too your self ... this way = no mess !!... i dont understand how that much hose got in your way...


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

i'll try to get a pic of the hoses that block the alternater......


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

that would be nice !!


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

there is the one hose that comes off the top of the rad and goes to the neck on the block, where the theromstat goes, when i did mine 2 weeks ago i had to get move it too, but at that time i was pissed. i just ripped the ac out of my car my ga milage is much better now.


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

how do i put pics up...could i e-mail one of you the pics and you could do it for me?


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

i don't know how either wish i could help


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

email me at Martin_starnaud at hotmail dot com ill put it up for you !


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

so heres the pics youve sent me ... i hope cuz there wasnt anything writen with...










i would only get the radiator hose off to do the job... be sure its cold before attempting that if you can... get some coolant out before youll save a bit of the mess (wether by pump or by the drain on the rad).... the 2 hose straped, are the ac line dont touch those !!... its pretty tight around there i agree...


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

hey when i was installing a new distributor cap and rotor today i noticed either of my fans were turned on when the car was running......i turned on my ac and both fans poped right on........and when i turned the ac off both fans turned off........this sounds wierd to me .....


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

That's normal. The fans turn on if a) the coolant is hot enough to require it or b) the A/C is on.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

I never removed my alternator, but I changed the belt. I think it will be easier to remove from underneath, rather taking it out from the top.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

thats the way i did it. it was my first time and i had already been under the hood all day that day so i just saved myself some time and unbolted the downpipe from the manifold. im sure theres another way to do it but hey , whatever works... and by the way , i have the e16s


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

i HAD A/C  but i ripped it out, if i were to leave the a/c button on all the time could i beable to have both fans going and keep my motor cooler?


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

It should still come on as necessary based on coolant temp. There wouldn't be any advantage in running it when it isn't needed, that's just a power drain.


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

yeah i have the ac turned on when i want to get better intake b/c the air is a lot cooler than the hot sticky air that is just sitting there around the motor......i moved my intake hose to be behind the radiator.....but i'm redoing all my intake and should have it done by next week......hey crazymart if i sent you some pics of my finished intake would you post them? hey does anyone know how to install bigger fuel injectors b/c i don't think mine could keep up with the air coming in.......


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Having the A/C on will not reduce the intake air temp. You need to be pulling air from outside directly, not blowing air across the radiator and into the engine.

Your fuel injectors are sized with enough capacity to deal with any intake or exhaust mods you could ever possibly do to the motor (outside of forced induction). Internal changes (headwork, cam change, etc.) would be required before you could start railing the injectors at 100% duty cycle.


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

well i am putting forced induction on it.....my main plan was for a new ignition and bigger fuel rail w/ bigger injectors and a bigger fuel pump......when i have the ac on the fans get the air around my intake tube to move around more and there-by making the air coming into the intake tube cooler........


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

No matter how much airflow there is over the intake tube created by the fans, it's still heated air coming across the radiator. Pulling air directly in from the front will always be cooler than that.

What kind of forced induction are you putting on?


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

that is true.....when my intake is complete i'll have someone post pics of it rather than me explaining it.....it should be done in a week or two....it is kind of like a smaller supercharger......a lot less complicated........


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Can you try to make a basic explanation of what you're hoping to do?


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

i bought a adapter .......3in. tubing and a small version of a supercharger........it is like a fan that pulls air through a cone filter.......that's a crude way of explaining it......


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

mmm snake oil , my favorite lol


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

what??...


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

tornado? LOL


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

no not one of those tornado things that you just put in you intake.........i'll show you what i'm talking about this week when it comes in..


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Is it an electric fan that you're trying to use? If so, find another purpose for it. It's not nearly enough air to keep up with the engine, and when you're pulling high airflow through the intake system it will spin that fan well over what it was designed and potentially disintegrate, sending parts into the motor (not a pretty picture).


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

pretty much........i have already been offered more $$ to resell it to other people than what i paid for it so i might take that money and go win an ebay auction for a front air dam.........hopefully


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

check this out,i love the things on ebay....they just keep getting worse by the day



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2414872657&category=6768


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

what the hell is the purpose of this product again?


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Wow, a product designed to make your car look like it's been wrecked and repaired badly!


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Why not just remove the seal around the hood????? Has the same effect and looks a HELL of alot better... Ive done it on mine and lowered the engine compartment temp 10-15 degres


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

you could also buy 3 bucks worth of washer and do it with that...


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

i recieved the alternator today but i can't find the the tensioneer to losen the belts.....other than that it should be fairly easy.....i also noticed that my belts are cracking and start to look a little worn......should i go ahead and replace them now while i'm putting in the new alternator or will they be fine for the time being....


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

The tensioner for which accessory?


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

i need to losen the belts so i can pull off the alternator and then slip the new one in........


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

The alternator shouldn't have a tensioner, just a bolt that pivots through an arc on the arm. Loosen the bolt and then swing the alternator into the position you need.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

and put some tension with a bar stuck between the bloc and alternator if you dont want it to squeak all the time


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

i installed the new alternator the mounts are secured and it is in the right position....but when i turned on the car the battery light came on and started blinking like the alternator is dead....then by the time i got to the front of the car there was smoke rolling out around the alternator, but i did spill coolant everywhere so could the smoke be from the coolant....i'm rechecking my connections to the battery and the clip that goes into the alternator.....any advice on what to check is appreciated ......and this is a new alternator .....


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

what did it smell like?


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

it stunk bad.....i looked at it again and the belt is loose just a little.....i tried tightening it down by pulling the alternator towards the front of the car but it never stays....i think the main prob is the belts being loose.......i turned the car on again and it ran for about 5 secs and a terrible noise like when you run your fingernails down a chalkboard was loud as crap so i turned the car off and there was the same smoke......i touched the outer pulley of the alternator and it was pretty hot like the belt slipped off and was rubbing on it......but wouldn't it still charge the battery some........instead the light comes on saying that the alternator isn't working......


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

well thats what mine did get a long shaft like object (stut up) and put it on the block then pull the alterantor towards the front on the car, and tighten it down, if you need help get a freind to reef (again shut up) on it and you tighten the bolt down, that what fixed mine


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

i'll go try that now and tell you what happened...........


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

ok you do that, it really should work


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!! it works.......just a little squeel but the battery light went off and the belts aren't smoking.....whahooooo


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

awesome if it stillsqueels you might be able to tighten it a little more, or use some silicone spray it might take care of it


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

thx for all the help!!!!!!!


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

thats why were here man


----------

